# Missing Microsoft Office Professional 2007 CD key



## remember

I can't find the CD or the Product Key for the Microsoft Office 2007 software that was factory installed on my Dell hardrive.

I called Dell and they won't help saying that it is over the 21 days that I bought the computer, even though I bought warranty coverage until 2011.

I called Microsoft and they won't help me either. 

I have the product key for the Vista OS system on a sticker under my laptop, but I have no CD for the Office Pro nor is there any sticker on the laptop, that I can see.

Does anybody know if the product key is recorded somewhere in my hardrive or if there is someway to legitimately get the product key?

I paid nearly full price for everything on this computer and I am very frustrated. Considering Dell acknowledges I paid for the Office Pro program as the computer was factory installed and sent to me with it, I think they could just as easily keep the product key on record, but again they say they don't and they won't help. This is all very frustrating. 

Can anybody please help me?


----------



## Sir Travis D

Install everest

http://www.lavalys.com/

Run it, goto software, click licenses, and it will show microsoft office and the key.

Edit: Try the demo of everest ultimate.


----------



## G25r8cer

Is the office 07 installed on your pc currently? If so then click the "start button" on word or any office program. Then click "word options" on the botton right. Then click the "resources" tab and then click "about" on the very bottom.


----------



## Sir Travis D

If you're familiar with Office 2007, it is hard to do things normally. They put a "ribbon" layout on it.






To get the file options, read this,

http://word.mvps.org/FAQS/Customization/CustomizeRibbon.htm


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ What does that have to do with getting the key?


----------



## Sir Travis D

Because there's no "Start button"


----------



## cohen

Yes, if it comes preinstalled the company has it as a demo or it is full copy just they don't give you a license key.

But try everest as suggested above.


----------



## remember

To Sir Travis D:

I installed the Everest Ultimate program, clicked on software and then licenses.

The only 2 programs that show are . . 
Microsoft Internet Explorer 7.0.6001.18000	2QBP3- [ TRIAL VERSION ]
Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate	2QBP3- [ TRIAL VERSION ]

I don't understand why it says trial version, especially since I have the product key for Vista on the bottom sticker of my laptop, but beyond that, I don't understand why Microsoft Office Pro 07 isn't showing.

I see in the Windows Start orb, under all programs, that I have Access, Excel, Outlook, Powerpoint, Publisher, Word and Tools all installed.

This is very frustrating. Is there anything else I can do?

To g25racer:
I did what you said, but underneath "Product ID" in the About Microsoft Office Word Window, there is no 25 digit key. 

Am I screwed? Well, at least you guys tried to help me. If anybody has anymore suggestions, please let me know. I always say I am never going to buy ever again from Dell everytime they piss me off, but this time I mean for both Dell and Microsoft. Is there any other way to get this to work?


----------



## cohen

Might be something in the registry, but i wouldn't know where to look.


----------



## porterjw

Not sure if this is against Forum Policy, but I don't think it is, so... http://magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/

Mods please remove link if it is in-fact a no-no.


----------



## johnb35

remember said:


> To Sir Travis D:
> 
> I installed the Everest Ultimate program, clicked on software and then licenses.
> 
> The only 2 programs that show are . .
> Microsoft Internet Explorer 7.0.6001.18000	2QBP3- [ TRIAL VERSION ]
> Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate	2QBP3- [ TRIAL VERSION ]
> 
> I don't understand why it says trial version, especially since I have the product key for Vista on the bottom sticker of my laptop, but beyond that, I don't understand why Microsoft Office Pro 07 isn't showing.
> 
> I see in the Windows Start orb, under all programs, that I have Access, Excel, Outlook, Powerpoint, Publisher, Word and Tools all installed.
> 
> This is very frustrating. Is there anything else I can do?
> 
> To g25racer:
> I did what you said, but underneath "Product ID" in the About Microsoft Office Word Window, there is no 25 digit key.
> 
> Am I screwed? Well, at least you guys tried to help me. If anybody has anymore suggestions, please let me know. I always say I am never going to buy ever again from Dell everytime they piss me off, but this time I mean for both Dell and Microsoft. Is there any other way to get this to work?



It says trial version because you have downloaded the trial version of everest ultimate edition.  Some of the options won't show until you purchase it.


----------



## johnb35

And as far as not finding your key for Microsoft office, unless you specifically ordered the software when you configured the machine then you only have a trial version installed(no key was given to you)


----------



## remember

To johnb35:

You can verify with Dell that I paid for Office Pro 07. Dell says yes I did order and pay for it with my computer, but because it is past the 21 days after I ordered the computer, they can't send me a replacement.

I don't want cheat. I don't want to install this on more than 1 computer. I only have 1 computer. 

In my opinion, it is very frustrating and dishonest, in this day of data information stored on everything from everyone, that when you spend an additional $500 or $400 or however much on computer components, that they don't keep the original product key. I never used it because from what I can remember, I don't even think they sent it, even though they claim it was supposed to be included.

To imsati:

Thanks for the link, but I can't seem to figure it out. My avast says "Caution" almost everytime I try to download it, except 1 time, but the screen shot looks totally different from the website, so I am both a little reluctant to use it, but mostly not sure how to.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Sorry, I didn't know about the trial limitations of everest.


----------



## remember

To Sir Travis D:

Its ok. Thanks for trying to help.

The most frustrating thing of all this is that Dell and Microsoft have all my info from the exact spelling of my name, phone, email, address, purchase date, service tag, etc. etc, but they don't have or rather they can't give me the key id.

If every CD has a unique key id, like every computer sold from Dell has a service id number, I think it is only reasonable that they should have the id number. I doubt I am the only person who this has happened to.

I'd like to think that I am not the only one, and eventually Dell and Microsoft will hurt themselves with their dishonest practice.


----------



## porterjw

> Thanks for the link, but I can't seem to figure it out. My avast says "Caution" almost everytime I try to download it, except 1 time, but the screen shot looks totally different from the website, so I am both a little reluctant to use it, but mostly not sure how to.



You're probably getting a warning message since it's being recognized as a key-grabber program, but rest-assured, it's perfectly safe. I myself use it quite a bit. It won't collect any info (personal or system) to be sent anywhere - whatever it locates stays on your system.

I think I linked you to the new Beta version before. Here is a link to the most recent, stable version: http://magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/old.shtml Just download, Install (it should unzip automatically), and play around with it.


----------



## G25r8cer

imsati said:


> Not sure if this is against Forum Policy, but I don't think it is, so... http://magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/
> 
> Mods please remove link if it is in-fact a no-no.



No worries. To my knowledge this is completely legal.


----------



## denverbronco26

Dont Worry that program is safe and it works
Just used it to find all my keys out.


----------



## porterjw

Of course it's safe; I would not have Posted it otherwise. Unlike some people on these Forums, I Post to assist, not screw around.


----------



## remember

I tried using that jellybean program, but it doesn't show the key for my office software. 
Hopefully, when I clean up all my paperwork mess, the disk will show up. I seem to remember, when I first got the computer, holding the office cd in my hand and thinking, jesus, this little disk is like $400, so maybe I'll find it.

If I ever figure out a solution to this problem, I'll post it here. 

I'm grateful for all the people who tried to help, but even more when Dell and Microsoft were so glad to not help. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## G25r8cer

$400?? No way  Office Student is like $130. And your not even paying for the disk anyways. Your really just paying for the license.


----------



## porterjw

Well, it's odd that it didn't find the Key. Get to cleaning - hopefully it'll turn up

And yes, purchasing Office that's not part of a hardware bundle is super expensive. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E&DEPA=0&Description=microsoft+office&x=0&y=0 Those are 2k7 versions, but when it first debuted, 2k3 was in the same range, barring the Complimentary CD's MS gave out at certain venues.


----------



## G25r8cer

Home and Student: Under $110  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116135


----------



## porterjw

Right, but it's also only half of what the full version contain. No Outlook, Publisher, One Note, or Access. Fine for some, but a lot of folks prefer the full versions. To each their own, but yeah, good deal, plus free shipping.

Under $110... (($109.99))


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Gotcha  

LOL


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

imsati said:


> Well, it's odd that it didn't find the Key. Get to cleaning - hopefully it'll turn up
> 
> And yes, purchasing Office that's not part of a hardware bundle is super expensive. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E&DEPA=0&Description=microsoft+office&x=0&y=0 Those are 2k7 versions, but when it first debuted, 2k3 was in the same range, barring the Complimentary CD's MS gave out at certain venues.



It is quite pricey. I'm sure glad I get mine for free from work! Thank the computer gods for unlimited licensing.


----------



## mep916

remember said:


> I can't find the CD or the Product Key for the Microsoft Office 2007 software that was factory installed on my Dell hardrive.



You may be able to reinstall the application with a restore disk. Have you tried that? That may eliminate the need to type in a product key...



imsati said:


> Not sure if this is against Forum Policy, but I don't think it is, so... http://magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/
> 
> Mods please remove link if it is in-fact a no-no.



You're all good.


----------

